# Can't write to my USB stick



## Ceroc Addict (Dec 27, 2004)

When I try to put a file on my USB stick ("Untitled"), I get the error message:

       "The item 'photo.jpeg' could not be moved because 'Untitled' cannot be modified"





The manual switch on the USB stick is set to unlocked.
In Get Info, the Ownership and Permissions info says "You can only read"
ls on "Untitled" gave me:
  Kap $ ls -ld Untitled/
  Kap $ drwxr-xr-x  1 root  admin  0 23 Apr  2009 Untitled/ 
Tried using Disk Utility to reformat, but I can't (i.e. All the buttons in Disk Utility are unavailable)
  Any suggestions?

   Kap


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 27, 2004)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> [*]In Get Info, the Ownership and Permissions info says "You can only read"
> Kap



Change it to *Read and Write*


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Dec 28, 2004)

Don't worry. I reformatted the stick on my PC and everything works now.

 Thanks anyway. 

 Kap

 P.S. I already tried changing the permissions - it wouldn't let me.

 P.P.S. I would still be interested in hearing potential solutions to this problem that don't involve using a PC (if it ever happens again while I'm on the road).


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2004)

If you were logged in with your account/log in name set to admin, you should have been able to change permissions manually in the Get Info window. Clicking on the padlock in that window - then typing in your password, should have allowed you to make the change.


----------

